# Worldmark MF - Can they be combined?



## Swedegeek (Feb 4, 2010)

If I buy 6000 points on the resale market & then buy 8000 points, is it possible to combine them so I pay the MF for 13,000 points ($786) rather than the MF for 6000 ($463) points plus the MF for 8000 points($570)?  That's a big difference - 786 vs. $1033.

Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2010)

Darn good question that I'd like to see an answer to. Why not post it to the Wyndham (Worldmark is a subsidiary) forum instead of Newbies..... Jim


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 4, 2010)

Swedegeek said:


> If I buy 6000 points on the resale market & then buy 8000 points, is it possible to combine them so I pay the MF for 13,000 points ($786) rather than the MF for 6000 ($463) points plus the MF for 8000 points($570)?  That's a big difference - 786 vs. $1033.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, the two accounts can be combined.  There are advantages and disadvantages to doing it both ways.  For example, with both a 6,000 and an 8,000 credit account you will get two free housekeepings per year, one per account.  You can also have two bonus time reservations at the same time, one in each account.

When you combine them into the 14,000 credit account you will receive only 1 free housekeeping per year and you are limited to a single bonus time reservation at a time.  

If you do decide on two separate accounts, you would be better off with two 7,000 credit accounts.  The maintenance fees on two 7,000 credit accounts would be $463 each, $926 total compared to the $1033 for a 6,000 and 8,000 credit account.


----------



## melschey (Feb 4, 2010)

Swedegeek said:


> If I buy 6000 points on the resale market & then buy 8000 points, is it possible to combine them so I pay the MF for 13,000 points ($786) rather than the MF for 6000 ($463) points plus the MF for 8000 points($570)?  That's a big difference - 786 vs. $1033.
> 
> Thanks



Yes they can be combined and the fee to do so will be $150.00.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 5, 2010)

*Question???*

I always thought that 6000 points and 8000 points added up to 14,000 points, NOT, 13,000 points !!!  Is this part of the "new math", that additions (and maybe subtractions) are NOT what they seem???

OK---enough of "my" hostility---actually, just being tired.

Tony


----------

